# export to Vbulletin plugin?



## donoreo (Jan 2, 2013)

Just as the subject says.  I tried a search, way to many results.  So does this beast exist?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't see how such a beast would work. I understand that you want a LR plugin that will export images to a website running Vbulletin (like this one). 
Vbulletin is a server side program that constructs web pages from templates and data contained in a SQL database   You want to upload images to a server side storage location and associate those images with text stored in a database table when neither the text or image relationships are established in the database and the text itself does not exist on the server database tables. 
Websites like Flickr can provide an API that defines the rules for uploading images to a user's previously assigned area (Photostream).  Developers can write programs to automate this process and connect to the API.  AFAIK, Vbulletin does not have such an API. Even with Flickr, the API does not cover the Flickr discussion groups which operate similarly to the forums like those produced by the Vbulletin software.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 2, 2013)

What are you trying to achieve Don?


----------



## donoreo (Jan 2, 2013)

To upload directly to a forum that runs vbulletin, like this one and many others.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2013)

Hopefully my earlier explanation of why this is impractical was clear. LR plugins are basically a "fire and forget" weapon.  You set up the publish service to the target site and push the button when ever you want something to happen.  Forum site software requires real time user interaction, interchange and interpretation.  In other words a dialog between the user and the website server. 
FWIW, here is an overview to the Vbulletin API
https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/content.php/367-API-Overview


----------



## donoreo (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes and no.  You said a bunch of stuff I know, but that did not explain why it would not work.  I think the problem is that file size can be configured on a board by board basis.  I am asking because I have a hell of a time getting a file to the right size for a board I frequent.  Usually export to email is good enough, but not for this one.  It has to be 800 px on the longest side AND no more than 170k.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 3, 2013)

donoreo said:


> Yes and no.  You said a bunch of stuff I know, but that did not explain why it would not work.  I think the problem is that file size can be configured on a board by board basis.  I am asking because I have a hell of a time getting a file to the right size for a board I frequent.  Usually export to email is good enough, but not for this one.  It has to be 800 px on the longest side AND no more than 170k.


Could I suggest that you use the HD Publish Service instead of some export preset. There you can create a publish location with specific out put parameters to meet each board's upload requirements. While this is very similar to creating your export presets that meet the board requirements, you can have a unique folder for each board on your HD. 
This is similar to what I do now. I actually publish to a folder in my Dropbox Public folder and the just reference the public URL to that Dropbox file.  I don't actually upload to the board but use the URL reference in the attach file dialog on the board site.


----------



## donoreo (Jan 4, 2013)

clee01l said:


> Could I suggest that you use the HD Publish Service instead of some export preset. There you can create a publish location with specific out put parameters to meet each board's upload requirements. While this is very similar to creating your export presets that meet the board requirements, you can have a unique folder for each board on your HD.
> This is similar to what I do now. I actually publish to a folder in my Dropbox Public folder and the just reference the public URL to that Dropbox file.  I don't actually upload to the board but use the URL reference in the attach file dialog on the board site.


Dropbox would actually solve my biggest problem.  I am usually on the forums not at my home computer.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 4, 2013)

donoreo said:


> Dropbox would actually solve my biggest problem.  I am usually on the forums not at my home computer.


Does your boss at work know this?


----------



## donoreo (Jan 4, 2013)

On breaks and lunch, of course.


----------



## Tom75 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi donoreo,

it depends of course on the specific vbuletin fororum you want to publish to but in general this doesn't work because normally (I think it is the same case here) the server space for uploading pictures does not belong to the forum, meaning the forums normally don't want to provide unlimited upload space to their members because that is the expensive part. Due to that you have to use for most picture uploads to forums an own private web space such as photobucket, picasa etc.

I have anyway a solution for this that is really simple, at least for me. I am using picasa for my image uplodading / hosting and if you install the picasa LR plugin 
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchange/index.cfm?event=extensionDetail&extid=3042522

then you can do all exporting, linking and posting to a forum in a matter of seconds.

You just select the pictures to upload in LR, click export and use the picasa plugin in which you can already specify the output file size, format etc meaning after you have done the export your pictures are already in picasa as 800px versions if you want.
The plugin has even a feature to open your album in picasa directly after upload. Then you only need to copy the link into your forum.

If you want to have higher quality pictures just in case, it is also not problem because picasa can re-size on the fly to 800px when linking a picture.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## donoreo (Jan 8, 2013)

The forum I want to upload to prefers direct uploads to the forum rather than links to photos hosted elsewhere.  I have mine on Flickr and that creates my problem, I have to pick such a small version to link that it is useless to view.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't think you're going to find a plug-in for that then, sorry Don.


----------

